# my bud jumped his 1st poon and caught his first red # 1 trip



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ah where to begin. last night I presume 31 Jul 15 with a full moon at 2300 a low stable pressure storms had just passed winds from the N at 5 mph water slick for the most part water temp 88* air temp high 70- low 80 incoming tide at 0000 a good push of current by 0130 elevated to a rip by 0400. no birds millions of pogies of all sizes 1-6 " very low fish activity on surface most where ambushing from below to the surface very little cruisers. Selina, Jason, Green Horn Aaron and I set off to the mile from 17th in high hopes to put the green horn on a red fish for the first time. Things started off slow very little water movement and very lo bait activity on the surface. By 0100 the bait began to push up to the surface. Creating havoc and this is when Selina figured out the pattern / presentation. A lot like flounder fishing keeping your bait on the bottom while bouncing and hopping it slow proved to be most productive. Throughout the course of the night we used this strategy to apprehend many red fish. 
As God and everyone else on the boat as my witness the Green Horn was letting his bait troll behind the boat as I was weaving in and out of the bridge. This is where chaos showed its true colors, in the form of black and silver. As I am coming around the piling to go under the bridge I hear Aaron's drag screaming and him screaming '' TARPON , TARPON TARPON!" In total disbelief i look back to see the monster wailing on the surface and of course we lost that fish but it brought a momentum to the trip that lasted till we got back to the dock. Shortly after we find a 40 yard stretch where Aaron catches his first red fish. We worked this area catching I don't know how many red fish and losing many more and it was at this spot where it happens again. Aaron's drag starts to sing ,whop bloom its a freaking tarpon again . After the first jump he fought the fish for seconds longer and the tarpon threw the hook , just as our hearts dropped to our stomachs a red fish picks up the thrown abused matrix shad. 
Killer night at the mile setting new personal bests while jumping off some of the miles largest specimens.
TIGHT LINES & GOOD FISHING !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hooking a Tarpon is the first step to landing one. Nice report and pics. That snapper looks pretty tasty right about now.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ALL fish caught on


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

You are such a nerd I can't believe how many tarpon we say out there last night it was amazing such a great night . We had a lot of firsts on that boat the first time I ever caught the first fish of the night , first time I ever figured out the pattern first , AArons first tarpon and first red it was a great night with many memories


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Hooking a Tarpon is the first step to landing one. Nice report and pics. That snapper looks pretty tasty right about now.


I need a set up 4 it my man 
I can hook'm but ill prepared 4 it every time hahahaha 

I'll put you on them you show me how its DONE
no bait thats a rule on my boat hahaha 

WHAT type of rod reel should I get... I want to go bigger heavier but the 3 Ive hooked on my boat all coming off a little 3"swimbait while bull fishing


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Round 2 anyone!? Tonight as long as the rain can keep clear


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome report. Wish my boat wasn't still in the shop being painted. I want to hit the bridge so bad right now.

Go get them studs


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

common guys get on some night time action ill be out there by 2130 hope to see yalls reports


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Awesome report. Wish my boat wasn't still in the shop being painted. I want to hit the bridge so bad right now.
> 
> Go get them studs


I would normally invite you tonight since Im goin but I promised another forum member I'd take him and his son. Keep in touch it will happen eventually


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Limit! Should have my boat back Wednesday and maybe you can head out with me one trip. I am still new to this inshore stuff. I have yet to venture to the bridge in my boat.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Thanks Limit! Should have my boat back Wednesday and maybe you can head out with me one trip. I am still new to this inshore stuff. I have yet to venture to the bridge in my boat.


I would greatly appreciate it! Its nice to jump ship from time to time.

Im thinking AJ'S and Kings in the near future 
But night time specks and reds is my speacialty we can do that anytime.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trip ! Good gray snapper too !


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Man, y'all had a busy night. Great report and nice job out there.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics of your crew there! BY any standard you guys had an awesome night. I guess I'm just going to have to retire the Z- Mans Smokey Shad and pull the trigger on some of the Matrix Shad. A Tarpon on a small jig like that has it's appeal for sure. Does anyone stock them here locally or best to just order online?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For some reason, when there is a surprise tarpon hookup, someone on the boat will yell "TARPON,TARPON,TARPON!" as fast and as loud as they can. Not once, not twice, - it's always three times. I know of no other fish that evokes that.

Does Matrix make a **** Pop? Since you don't use bait, it might help them stay buttoned up a little longer.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I need to get back to the panhandle.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bodupp said:


> For some reason, when there is a surprise tarpon hookup, someone on the boat will yell "TARPON,TARPON,TARPON!" as fast and as loud as they can. Not once, not twice, - it's always three times. I know of no other fish that evokes that.
> 
> Does Matrix make a **** Pop? Since you don't use bait, it might help them stay buttoned up a little longer.


Thats very true! Definitely need a strong heart when your line starts singing and that frieght train in the size of a Volkswagen in the form of a fish decides to crush your lure. Its Extreme!! 

Corn pops hahaha I recommend you eat ur wheaties b4 u go thats 4 sure.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Kim said:


> Great report and pics of your crew there! BY any standard you guys had an awesome night. I guess I'm just going to have to retire the Z- Mans Smokey Shad and pull the trigger on some of the Matrix Shad. A Tarpon on a small jig like that has it's appeal for sure. Does anyone stock them here locally or best to just order online?


Outcast, avalon, tight lines, and now our Dicks and academy! Online has a great selection always and and great deals.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME night as usual fer ya'll Josh!!! Dang it man, hate I was working!!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

As always, OUTSTANDING!!! If I were Aaron, I'd be smilling just a little bit while showing off those bulls.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I was on the same pattern last night. All the bites I got where on the bottom just letting it drag in the current.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

duckhunter38135 said:


> I was on the same pattern last night. All the bites I got where on the bottom just letting it drag in the current.


So was that u anchored up east side by the pier ?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> As always, OUTSTANDING!!! If I were Aaron, I'd be smilling just a little bit while showing off those bulls.



I think some people take it as a manly thing away from the camara he was cheese'n. And after those poons he's hooked


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey J


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I would normally invite you tonight since Im goin but I promised another forum member I'd take him and his son. Keep in touch it will happen eventually


Looking forward to it. Josh has been counting down the hours and minutes all day. In fact, today he has rigged every single pole I own .


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Aaron needs to learn how to smile when he poses with a bull Red. 

Great report and photos....


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> duckhunter38135 said:
> 
> 
> > I was on the same pattern last night. All the bites I got where on the bottom just letting it drag in the current.
> ...


Nah I fished the gulf breeze side.


----------



## saltysailor90 (Jul 18, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I think some people take it as a manly thing away from the camara he was cheese'n. And after those poons he's hooked


 wasn't the whole manly thing I think I was just shocked I caught them. especially after how hard and long we fought trying to get me on one. it was so surreal. when that poon smacked my knees went weak and I believe I contracted what we in Virginia used to call the jimmy shakes. im looking forward to our future trips. never a dull moment on board the skeeter. especially throwing the matrix. you have sold me on that hook line and sinker. end of story id choose it over most live baits any day. mostly because of the vast array of species you can catch.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Dude, nice mangrove- that's basically fishing gold as far as I am concerned. They are my favorite eating fish. 

I might have to start fishing the night shift again and get me a tarpon! 

My fishing has slowed way down because life and weather keep getting in the way... I need to make it happen.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> Dude, nice mangrove- that's basically fishing gold as far as I am concerned. They are my favorite eating fish.
> 
> I might have to start fishing the night shift again and get me a tarpon!
> 
> My fishing has slowed way down because life and weather keep getting in the way... I need to make it happen.



Hey bud... nice hearin from you dude.... its insaine out there I say leave the fish alone and hunt those silver monsters exclusively. Its absolutely awesome! !!! I havent got one to the boat but peronally hooked into 3 with a total of 5 hooked on the boat. Its knee shakin excitement. Imagine a inshore Marlin hahaha


----------

